
Ceasefire App Looks to Bridge Hostile, Polarized Political Divide - SuchAPerfectDay
https://www.forbes.com/sites/johnscottlewinski/2020/06/07/ceasefire-app-looks-to-bridge-hostile-polarized-political-divide/#4331adea23a1
======
SuchAPerfectDay
As of posting this, the Forbes article still contains the beta testing links,
but the app launched today on ProductHunt:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/ceasefire](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/ceasefire)

It's available for both iOS and Android:

[https://apps.apple.com/app/id1506973446](https://apps.apple.com/app/id1506973446)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ceasefire....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ceasefire.cfmobile)

Also accessible via web browser at
[https://ceasefire.net](https://ceasefire.net)

